# so glad i joined



## youngbuck (Jan 5, 2012)

im new to this forum stuff but reading the blogs and forums its seems like a great thing to be apart of! working out is my life style great health goes along way for the body builder but without consistency and dedication you'll get nowhere!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*youngbuck* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your stay I know I will


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## brazey (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM, good to have you!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## youngbuck (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for all the replys currently deployed right now,but in the gym getten it on trying to get all the help and knowledge i can get.been working out for 4 years now im 27, 180 pounds 5'8 and i'm looking to bulk up some more and keep it dry.i need help on some gear!!!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Dath (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM youngbuck


----------



## deakanutz (Jan 6, 2012)

welcome, every day a lay one perfect brick so it will soon be a wall


----------



## scmtnboy (Jan 6, 2012)

welcome youngbuck


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board, we are glad you joined as well


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

glad u like it and welcome


----------

